# some recent quantum work



## Jim Rockford (Dec 31, 2007)

Gettin the QSW ready for summer (and winter) roadtrips! Added some MK2 power recaros, new tires on some extra Castelettes laying around the shop, some beat, some reinforced bumpers, and headlights that actually light up the road. Props to Tim Tomas for some marathon welding!
Recaros were a couple inches too wide so we had to cut and reweld the feet. Also made a harness for the power bottoms.
















Dave at OCD hooked up an eq to fit in the factory radio spot. It's powered by the amp and can fine tune my ipod or sirius. Also made some pods for 8" speakers in the footwells and put some tweeters in the factory door pods. A 6" bazooka in back is amazingly more than enough for the bass.
































We took the skins off the bumpers, added some 1/8" plate and D rings, capped the ends, and then off to the powdercoaters.
































RallyLights.com recommended these Hella projector lights for custom applications as they mount to any vertical surface, are fully adjustable, and they're only $50 a piece. I made a plate to mount them on that is welded to the stock buckets. Had that coated too. Also put on some Hella fogs to light the corners. Not going for a look here- just function. I travel a lot to Montana and the Sierras here in California and the stock lighting is really unsafe. 








Another fun project by Tomas Sport Tuning! I'll be back with more pics when the VR is installed. Peace!


----------



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: some recent quantum work (Jim Rockford)*

Looks tough. Props http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Mad Max!
BTW the OG Allroad is the 5000tq Avant.
The QSW is the OG 4Motion


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

Not too crazy about the tiny headlights, but other than that it looks _sweet_.
I'm just not a fan of tiny headlights; my intention for my QSW pre-swap was to put a set of 4x 5.75" lamps from a Scirocco with some projectors hidden in the bumpers.
Speaking of which, love the bumpers!


----------



## Jim Rockford (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*

Can't be OG 4 motion when the drive train's pure quattro!
I'm not a fan of the tiny headlights either but they put out the best light and are the easiest to fab in for a custom job.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (Jim Rockford)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Rockford* »_Can't be OG 4 motion when the drive train's pure quattro!
I'm not a fan of the tiny headlights either but they put out the best light and are the easiest to fab in for a custom job.

Not downing you in the slightest, it's quality work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

crazy headlights


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

*Re: some recent quantum work (Jim Rockford)*

Car looks great. One question, did you make the tow hitch and attach it to the bumper or is it bought complete? 
Tim and I did my front lift yesterday, I'm very happy with it. Pics in sig


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: some recent quantum work (Row1Rich)*

Nice work!
The lights are not my thing aesthetically but as long as they work well I am all for them.
I like the bumper idea.
How does the tow hitch attach? Does it bolt to the floor of the car as well as the bumper? 
Nice lift! How did you achieve that? I need to do the same to my car.


_Modified by moonstation 2000 at 6:48 AM 6-18-2009_


----------



## SauerKraut (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: some recent quantum work (Jim Rockford)*

different


----------



## Jim Rockford (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: some recent quantum work (SauerKraut)*

Hitch was on the car when I bought it. Attaches to bumper and the rear floor. 
Lift is Tim at Tomas Sport Tuning's invention- The front strut housings are lengthened 2" and custom made 2" lift springs are added. Stock shocks are used. Sub-frame has 1.5" spacers at all bolts. Rear has stock MK3 struts with MK3 lowered springs. This set-up works awesome- the front is softer with tons of travel and the rear is a little stiffer so on road handling is still about the same as stock. We have 3 QSW's set up like this and I can't get over how great they are off roading. You can stomp over rough terrain at high speed like a desert runner and also crawl over really rough stuff. I am always surprised at what they're capable of. And the best part is how nice they drive on the highway before you get to the off roading. I used to want a vanagon syncro but given the choice of driving a vanagon or quantum 1000 miles to Montana to camp in the back country- I'd much rather drive the quantum. The vanagon could probably get into a little crazier terrain but when the majority of the trip is on the highway the quantum is way more comfortable.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

*Re: some recent quantum work (Jim Rockford)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Rockford* »_Hitch was on the car when I bought it. Attaches to bumper and the rear floor. 
Lift is Tim at Tomas Sport Tuning's invention- The front strut housings are lengthened 2" and custom made 2" lift springs are added. Stock shocks are used. Sub-frame has 1.5" spacers at all bolts. Rear has stock MK3 struts with MK3 lowered springs. This set-up works awesome- the front is softer with tons of travel and the rear is a little stiffer so on road handling is still about the same as stock. We have 3 QSW's set up like this and I can't get over how great they are off roading. You can stomp over rough terrain at high speed like a desert runner and also crawl over really rough stuff. I am always surprised at what they're capable of. And the best part is how nice they drive on the highway before you get to the off roading. I used to want a vanagon syncro but given the choice of driving a vanagon or quantum 1000 miles to Montana to camp in the back country- I'd much rather drive the quantum. The vanagon could probably get into a little crazier terrain but when the majority of the trip is on the highway the quantum is way more comfortable. 

Cool, I'll have to keep an eye out for a hitch, I may need a little more power though.
Tim did my suspension a little different, lengthened the front strut housing 2", put a 2" insert in the bottom, used some HD Bilsteins with the stock springs. Like Jim said, tons o' travel with nice road manners. I'll have to see next weekend how good it is off road. 
Tim and I put a skid plate frame together yesterday, I'm paranoid about hitting my crank pulley and oil pan. It's a work in progress, pics in sig. Don't mind the awful visible welds in the pics, they're spot welds I did to hold it together so Tim could do his magic. When I take it off to paint and finish the bumper, I'll post some shots of his work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

